
Apple MacBook vs. HP Spectre: How Thin Does Your Laptop Really Need to Be? - prostoalex
http://www.wsj.com/article_email/apple-macbook-vs-hp-spectre-how-thin-does-your-laptop-really-need-to-be-1466531445-lMyQjAxMTA2NTIxMTkyMzE2Wj
======
sitkack
optimizing things that don't actually matter.

~~~
charlieegan3
Maybe it's a problem on both sides (consumers too). If no one bought thin
laptops Apple might stop making them.

